# This covers everything



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

http://stitch-maps.com/about/key/


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! This does seem to cover everything! It just reminds me how much I still don't now. &#128515; Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Amazing..thank you so much for posting


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Very comprehensive !I'm off to look for the crochet version !
Just looked on this site but no crochet BUT I recommend you have a further look at the other aspects of this site, its amazing !

http://stitch-maps.com

Thanks for the link


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That's is a great thing to have as a reference!

I'm going to bookmark it so I can refer back to it as needed!

Thanks!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Have save it. I've always been intimidated by charts so with this I may be brave enough to try knitting using a chart.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Very handy to have around.


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Very comprehensive !I'm off to look for the crochet version !


Please let us know if you find the crochet version - very handy to have :-D


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

c-lilley said:


> Please let us know if you find the crochet version - very handy to have :-D


See above


----------



## Loulame5 (Mar 13, 2015)

Very useful. Thank you!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you so much for this link!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

It is a good link, thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ........thank you


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! What a great find; and yes, I have also bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Looks like a foreign language.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! Wow!!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Now _that_ is one comprehensive list! Thanks Bea


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy buckets that's a great resource. Thanks


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am so glad I opened this. Thank you so much.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for this website. I printed it out so I can carry this with me, of course, after learning all the stitches. There are so many!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Cannot thank you enough for finding this awesome resource... Regards :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great site. Have bookedmarked it for future reference.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great find you shared! Thanks so much. Sooo many stitch symbols (I prefer charts to words) that will come in handy:thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

......but you forgot to post the patterns that go with this symbol key! Here it is

http://stitch-maps.com/patterns/


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ......but you forgot to post the patterns that go with this symbol key! Here it is
> 
> http://stitch-maps.com/patterns/


Thanks


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Great info. Thanks for posting and I have bookmarked it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great information, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing but how do you knit 9 stitches together. I have trouble with 3 when I have to. lol lol lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> Thank you! What a great find; and yes, I have also bookmarked it. :thumbup:


Amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. You can also translate it into Russian, so perhaps we can do something with all of those lovely but incomprehensible Russian patterns.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

sdresner said:


> Amazing..thank you so much for posting


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, what a great list. Thank you for posting.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great list!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Am making a copy of it.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone used "knitspeak" ?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, more information than I'll ever need (maybe)


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is a fabulous tool and I have just sent it to my knit group. I am sure they will all appreciate your sharing it.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

This actually scares me. I doubt I'll ever learn half of it. And, I thought I was doing good.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Holy cow! Bookmarked for future ???!!?


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Supper !! thank you very much so much I did not know and now can go to this.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Pretty inclusive! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

great info, now how do we get random DIY "designers" to use the key?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Really useful, many thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eneurian said:


> great info, now how do we get random DIY "designers" to use the key?


By asking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That's some list, many I haven't seen before, thanks, I bookmarked it.


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you! I saved it and printed it for my binder! Great and appreciated gift.
Terry


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for this informative link. Like many others I have bookmarked.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

this is great, thanks!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> ......but you forgot to post the patterns that go with this symbol key! Here it is http://stitch-maps.com/patterns/


Wow again.... Another wonderful resource.. Thank you..


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

ifangoch said:


> Thanks for the link. You can also translate it into Russian, so perhaps we can do something with all of those lovely but incomprehensible Russian patterns.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I have both printed it and bookmarked it. What a comprehensive list of symbols.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

No kidding...Thanks


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I've seen different symbols used for many of there stitches.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for this, I saved it.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Brilliant website. I had come across the stitch patterns but never explored enough to find this. Thanks for the link, will definately be usefull in the future. Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful link and thanks for posting.


----------

